# Meat Loaf in an Electric Pressure Cooker?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I tried to resurrect the Pressure Cooker thread last week, but no one responded, so here's a new thread.  

Does anyone have any experience cooking a meat loaf in a pressure cooker? Trying to find a quick way to make one for supper.

Thanks.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never made a meatloaf in a pressure cooker but I always make mine in the Microwave.  I got the instructions from the book that came with the first microwave I had and have never gone back to the oven.  The recipe was fairly close to what I make so I just used my recipe (I use Ground Turkey, Panko flakes or saltine crackers, my favorite spices, 1-2 beaten eggs & tomato sauce), the trick to cooking in the microwave is to make small loafs and put them in a circular dish (I have a microwave funnel pan that I use) you can also use a pie plate with a ramican (sp?) in the middle turned upside down, I remember that the book stated to do this for even cooking, as a rectangular or square pan would overcook the corners, cover the dish with plastic wrap, poke a couple of holes in it to release steam and cook.  The really neat thing about this is it only takes about 13 minutes to cook.  I can come home from work and have a full dinner on the table in about 30 to 35 minutes.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I decided to do a Google search for "pressure cooker meatloaf" and there are several sites with instructions (in case no one here comes up with any other suggestions).  Let me know which way you end up fixing.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no clue, but would be interested in what you turn up on the subject.  My pressure cooker is mostly used to cook pinto beans.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the microwave suggestion, BKay. Years ago, I cooked meatloaf in the microwave, using the technique you described. I had to buy a new electric pressure cooker last week because my Fagor 3-in-1 insert started peeling. I'd like to use the e.c.p. just because it's fun.   (I love to cook, and am a nerd at heart.)  I have several pressure cooker cookbooks, so I'm sure I can find the timing. I'll use my regular recipe, which my family loves, and adjust the time according the the recipes. Assuming it all turns out good, I'll let you know what I did and how long I cooked it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . . .sorry. . . . .I thought this was an announcement thread that Meal Loaf had put together a new band.



<ba dum BUM>


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

no clue. My favorite recipe is 1-800-PizzaHut.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It's not all that easy finding a good gluten-free meatloaf recipe. I'm still looking for one that totally satisfies me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . . .sorry. . . . .I thought this was an announcement thread that Meal Loaf had put together a new band.
> 
> 
> 
> <ba dum BUM>


And I thought something dire had happened to Meat Loaf...I was thinking it was a good thing I'd gotten the bargain album a few days ago...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> It's not all that easy finding a good gluten-free meatloaf recipe. I'm still looking for one that totally satisfies me.


I make mine with oatmeal. . . . .also onions, tomato, seasonings, an egg. . . . . so if you can find some pure oats that would work.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I make mine with oatmeal. . . . .also onions, tomato, seasonings, an egg. . . . . so if you can find some pure oats that would work.


I can't eat oatmeal. Many celiac sufferers can't. Even the stuff labeled "gluten-free" if you look closely has warnings.

I miss oatmeal (and beer).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I can't eat oatmeal. Many celiac sufferers can't. Even the stuff labeled "gluten-free" if you look closely has warnings.
> 
> I miss oatmeal (and beer).


I know the Quaker kind says they don't guarantee against cross contamination with wheat. . . .but I'd understood there were brands that were much more pure. But I don't really know. . . I'm only going based on a half-paid-attention-to discussion last June at the Family reunion.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I know the Quaker kind says they don't guarantee against cross contamination with wheat. . . .but I'd understood there were brands that were much more pure. But I don't really know. . . I'm only going based on a half-paid-attention-to discussion last June at the Family reunion.


Bob's Red Mill has one that is grown in wheat-free fields and processed in wheat-free plants but there is something about even that oatmeal that causes problems for some celiacs. I don't think they've quite figured out why. For a few of us (and I'm one of the 'lucky' ones), no oatmeal is safe.

Anyway, the best I have found is wheat-free bread such as Udi's in meatloaf, but it doesn't seem to make quite the same texture as other bread/oatmeal products.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I ended up making my regular meat loaf recipe. I made a sling using Reynolds non-stick foil, then I put 1/2 c. of water in my pressure cooker, put the rack in, put the sling in, and then formed my meat loaf into a large disk. I then pressured it on high for 16 minutes. When I took it out, I put the meat loaf under the broiler for a couple of minutes to brown it. My family thought the meat loaf was very good, so I'll be making it again.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Cindy, I'm inspired. I'm also chuckling a little bit at your post - I think you are a victim of auto-correct.


Yikes! Auto-correct usually screws up my texts, but it certainly was at work here. I'll correct the errors. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> They were good errors - made me smile. So any tips for those of us who have no idea how to construct a sling? I've never done that before.


I tore off a piece of foil that was about 14 inches long, and then I folded the long sides in until the strip was about 6 inches wide. Then, I fit it into the the insert, tucking the ends in after I put the meatloaf in. The sling handles make it a lot easier to lift the meatloaf out of the insert.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I have a friend who runs an excellent gluten-free (and other stuff-free) blog. I'll FB her and ask if she knows of anything.
> 
> Craig Hansen's wife shared her meatball recipe with me, as she's also gluten sensitive, and they are beyond good. Don't know how well that texture would translate into meatloaf, but the 'binder' used there is corn meal.
> 
> ETA - here is the link to the Facebook page if you're interested. You can link to the blog from there. https://www.facebook.com/AllergyFreeAlaska


Wow! Those look like some good GF recipes. Thanks for the link.

Sorry for dragging the thread off-topic.


----------

